# مجموعة ترانيم للسيدة العذراء بمناسبة صومها وعيدها :)



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*كل ســـــــنة و أنتوا طيبين 
بمناسبة صيام ست الكل امنا العدرا 
الموضوع ده هيكون فيه تجميعة لترانيم العدرا اللى موجودة فى المنتدى
و هيتم تثبيته طول فترة لصيام 
وطبعاااااااا لو فى ترنيمة حد عايزها ومش موجودة فى الموضوع هنا 
يحطها فى الموضوع المخصص *

*طلبات الترانيم* 

*و لو فى لينكات مش شغالة بلغونا فى الموضوع هنا 
وبإذن ربنا نجيب لينك جديد*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



*ترانيم لصوم العدرا لاشهر المرنمين *



*شريط العدرا الحبيبة للشماس اسامة سبيع*



*ترانيم للعذراء بصوت سيدنا نيافة الانبا اباكير*



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

شريط حكايات العدرا

اسمك معطر
الحضن الدافى
برفع ليكى صلواتى
حكايات العدرا
طوباكى
لما شوفتك
مريم ام الغلابة
مين زيك
نتشفع بيكى
يا طيبة

http://www.4shared. com/dir/3227084/ 4.../_sharing. html



طلبة   للقديسة العذراء مريم


*يمكنك تحميلها بامتداد*
 *mp3*
 *من هنا*
 *http://www.4shared. com/file/ 122115442/ 5aada4d4/ ___.html*​ 

*ترنيمة أمي ياعدرا*
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 10621466. ..a_3adra- 2.html
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

_*شريط " امدح فى البتول" :*_

 _*العليقة*_
 _*الله الازلى قبل الادهار*_
 _*يا نور جميل*_
 _*انا افتح فاى بالتسبيح*_
 _*السلام لك يا مريم يا ام الله القدوس*_
 _*يا عدرا يا ام النور (امنا فخرنا)*_
 _*أمدح فى البتول*_

 _*http://www.4shared. com/dir/3387420/ 3...__sharing. html*_
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

شريط برسوم القمص سيمفونيه مريميه 



1- امنا يا عدرا 
2- العذراء م ر ي م 
3- السلام لك يا شفيعه 
4- يا مريم البكر 
5- مجد مريم 
6- فى ظل حمايتك 
7- حبك يا مريم 
8- يا من عطيتى 
9- ذكصولوجيه عظمتك 
10-سلامنا اليك 
11- ثيؤطوكيه اكليل فخرنا 
12- هيتين موسيقى 
13- رشو الورد 
14- انت الشفيع 
15 - زى النار 
16- يلا اظهرى 
17- طوباك يا مريم 
18- يا ملكة بارة نقيه 
19- العدرا معانا 
20-ثيؤطوكيه مباركة
21- انت منارة الاقداس 
22- العدرا الحبيبه 
كل دول فى ملف واحد مضغوط 8 ميجا 
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 21152227/ b3cb39ad/ ____.html
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*شريط "أم حنونة" - (فيفيان السودانية)


**أفتح فاى بالتسبيح*
*ثوبك فضفاض*
*طوباكى يا مريم*
*لو مليش ام حنونة*
*يا طاهرة يا نقية*
*يا مريم البكر* 

*http://www.4shared. com/dir/2955858/ 2e0c38ef/ __-__.html*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*
1- ترنيمة اكبر حب
اكبر حب بعيشه معاكى اطيب قلب القاه جواكى
اجمل كلمة يقولها لسانى وحروفها دايما فكراكى 
امى يا عدرا 

† قلبى صغير لكن حبك .. نبضه بيسأل دايما عنك 
نفسه يقرب منك اكتر ..عايز يسكن جوة فى قلبك
انتى يا عدرا 

† لو دورت فى كل مكان .. قلبك انتى احلى مكان 
لو نسيتنى الدنيا بحالها .. ما بيعرف ابدا نسيان 
**قلب العدرا*

http://www.mediafire.com/?q4e82ramivyb642
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*2- ترنيمة ماما يا عدرا*

 *ماما يا عدرا يا احلى ما ليا يا اغلى من ضى عينيا*
* علشانى تطلبى من ربى يسامحنى ويغفر*
* قلبك انتى كله حنان بيخلينى اشعر بأمان*
* حبك ليا والحنية احلى هدية ليا يا عدرا *

* †يا شمس منورة فى سمايا ولا ليها فى حياتى نهاية*
* دايما احس انك ويايا قبل ما يطلع صوت لندايا *
* ما هو انتى شورية هارون اللى بخورها بيملى الكون*
 *حبك ليا والحنية احلى هدية ليا يا عدرا *

 *†يا حب فى قلبى بلقاه ياللى حملتى ابن الله*
* يا سما تانية لبابا يسوع حبك انتى نور وحياة*
* يا كلمة على كل لسان ما بينسى حروفها انسان*
* حبك ليا والحنية احلى هدية ليا يا عدرا *

 http://www.mediafire.com/?brzymzyclcofian​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*يا عدرا يا امى يا غالية عليا 
    يا عدرا يا امى بحبك محبة قوية

    مات على الصيب ابنك قصاد عينكى
    الم مرارة فى قلبك حزن مليكى
    دموعك فى عنيكى وكلك ايمان
    بننادى عليكى يا نبع الحنان

قام المسيح قام ملك السلام
    فرح قلبك يا امى غفر الاثام
    بننادى عليكى يا نبع الحنان
    ابنك وفاديكى غلب الشيطان

http://www.mediafire.com/?i1aqt3kk2qtuu5u
* ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*- ترنيمة امنا يا عدرا*

 *أمنا      يا عدرا يا أم المسيح
    يللى فيك دايما يحلو المديح* *

† قلوبنا بتحبك حب مالوش مثيل
    عايزين نفضل جنبك ونقول تراتيل

† بتسدى احتياجتنا وتفيضى كمان
    وفى زحمه حياتنا تدينا الامان

† يا جمال مشاعرك حب حنان رعايه
    يا هنانا بامومتك يا فخر البرايا

†منك زاد ايمانا بزيارتك لبيوتنا
    مين يوفى جمايلك يا قمرة فى حياتنا
 
† فرحتى قلوبنا لما شوفنا نورك
    يلا يا عدرا هلى ده وحشنا ظهورك*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?tsc5bm4o4tsgob8*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمة منك نتبارك *

*منك نتبارك .. نتغطى تحت شالك .. جوة كنيستك بنكبر يا ام النور
حارسة خطاوينا .. محوطة علينا .. ابنك لينا بيدبر طريق النور *

*ليكى بنرنم ليكى .. شايلانا فى عينيكى كل الايام
واحنا اولادك جايين علشانك .. ونقول فى حبك احلى الحان
**
بظهورك لينا مجدك ملأ عينينا .. شوفناكى فى وسط ملايكة وحمام وبخور
بركة صلواتك وشفاعتك لاولادك .. تملى حياتنا فرحة ومحبة ونور 
*
*ليكى بنرنم ليكى .. شايلانا فى عينيكى كل الايام
واحنا اولادك جايين علشانك .. ونقول فى حبك احلى الحان
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?7ejj1j2kn2m5n5w
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمة لو فكرت فى يوم*

*لو فكرت فى يوم ترمى كل هموم .. لو دورت فى يوم على قلب حنون
مش هتلاقى زى قلب العدرا ام النور .. مش هتلاقى حضن دافى يحضنك ويصون 
ده انتى يا عدرا ام طاهرة شفيعتنا علطول .. ده انتى سندنا وانتى حمانا على مر العصور*

*لو فكرت فى يوم تشوف الوداعة .. لو حبيت فى يوم تشعر بالطهارة
مش هتلاقى زى مريم امنا البتول .. مفيش زى فضايلها اللى مالية الكون*
*ده انتى يا عدرا ام طاهرة شفيعتنا علطول .. ده انتى سندنا وانتى حمانا على مر العصور*

*لو حسيت بخوف او ضعف و جروح.. لو زاد حولك شوك تجارب وحروب
مش هتلاقى حامى حانى يدافع يصون.. غير الام الطاهرة مريم القلب الحنون*
*ده انتى يا عدرا ام طاهرة شفيعتنا علطول .. ده انتى سندنا وانتى حمانا على مر العصور*

http://www.mediafire.com/?i8bw1lk15pj5fr5​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمة امى يا عدرا *

*امى يا عدرا يا ضى عينيا انتى سعادتى فى دنيتى ديّ
ياللى عيون الحب عينيكى ياللى ايدين الرحمة ايديكى
منك باخد كل سعادة .. حب و رحمة وعطف زيادة *

*يا نظرة بعين الحنية .. بسمة مالية الدنيا عليا 
يا قلب صافى حب حنان .. يا حضن دافى كله امان

ياللى حنانك ماله حدود .. حبك يا امى فاق الوجود
و ادور على اغلى هدية .. ملقتش غير روحى وعينيا*

*ليكى صوابعى اقيدها شموع واطلب من ربى يسوع
يقبل شفاعتك فيا امى يا عدرا يا ضى عينيا*



http://www.mediafire.com/?fu3rzuw3uttkz3f​ ​


----------



## tena.barbie (6 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائع جداااااااااااااا يا بنت العدرا , ميرسى جدا لتعبك

ويارب اللون الجديد يكون عجبك انا غيرته مخصوص عشانك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمة بحبك يا عدرا 

بحبك يا عدرا وطيفك فى دارى يشقشق فى قلبى فى ليلى ونهارى 
بحبك فى نظرة يا نور العيون .. واحبك يا ساكنة فى حضن الزيتون 

† بحبك حمامة وغصن الزتونة واحبك وديعة واحبك حنونة
واحبك فى ساعة ما اقول يا يسوع واحبك فى فرحى فى بكايا فى دموعى
بحبك فى سهرة وفيها النجوم ونعمة فى قلبى تشيل الهموم 
واحبك بشارة لكل الوجود واحبط طهارة بطول العهود
لانى بحبك بحبك يا عدرا *

*† بحبك تشدى سواعد الغاية واحبك صلاتى يا عدرا يا اية 
واشوفك فى ضيقتى بتملى سمايا وطيفك ونورك يبدد نورك
بحبك فى زيتك و فرحة ظهورك بحبك فى رسمك وريحة عطورك
وقبل ما المح قصادى خيالك بحس بحنينى لريحة بخورك
لانى بحبك بحبك يا عدرا *

*† بحبك فى بسمة عين العذارى بحبك نقية واحبك طهارة
واحبك لوحدك وصورتك معايا و نور السعادة فى ضحكى فى دموعى
يا عدرا يا امى ده حبك فى دمى وقلبى بينبض لنظرة عينيكى
بنادى عليكى فى لحظة الاقيكى تداوى جروحى بلمسة ايديكى 
لانى بحبك بحبك يا عدرا*

http://www.mediafire.com/?t6va708bbc8x35c​ ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمة فى عتمة الليل الحزين


**ترنيمة حلوة أوي للعذرا  -  أمى يا عدرا*


 *ترتيلة يا مريم البكر فقت* 


*بشفاعة والدة الأله*


*ترنيمة ماذا امدح فيكى وماذا اقول*


*بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل للشماس جوزيف فيليب*


*ترنمتين من اجمل ترانيم امنا العذراء


**ترنيمة جديدة للعذراء مريم " م ر ى م"*




​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*شريط العدرا في قلبي لبولس ملاك


+++ يا مريم يا ام الله لقلب داود للأطفال +++


ترنيمة ياماما ياعدرا ... بصوت أبانوب وميرنا ..  ترنيمة رائعة جداااااا... 			‏


شريط  مريميات كورال البتول


لحن راشى ني-رائع
*


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*قيثارة العذراء - للشماس بولس ملاك             ‏


ترنيمة  لانك ملكة المستحيل _جومانا مدور  صوت الملائكي


العذراء - فرقة دافيد             ‏


قنبلة الحصريات حنونة ومعينة لمريم شوقى


* *ترنيمة يا ام الله يا حنونة - اربع اصوات مختلفة وباوربوينت* 


*ترنيمة  للعدرا اطفالي بس رووووووووووعة بجد*



*م ر ي م اسمك غالي- القس أندرو - أسيوط*



*طلبة العذراء القديسة مريم*


*ترنيمة:ياعدرا ياحبيبتنا *


*الترانيم الشهيرة بتاعت دير العذراء بجبل أسيوط*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

*بمناسبة صوم العدرا مجموعة ترانيم بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد*

† باقة من شرايط الترانيم والمدائح للسيده العذراء مريم​


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لهذة الترانيم وكل عام وجميع مسيحيين العالم بالف خير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> مجهود رائع جداااااااااااااا يا بنت العدرا , ميرسى جدا لتعبك
> 
> ويارب اللون الجديد يكون عجبك انا غيرته مخصوص عشانك


*هههههههههه نورتى يا قمراية 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

مينا عماد رمسيس قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لهذة الترانيم وكل عام وجميع مسيحيين العالم بالف خير



*وانت بخير يا مينا 
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل 
*​


----------



## روني 10 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## jojof (12 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسسسسسسسى و ربنا يعوضكم على المجهود دا وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يا كل أولاد وبنات وحبايب العدرا 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبيييييييييييييييييييييين *​


----------



## nermo nano (5 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود رائع منك
ميرسى كتير ليكى وبركة تم النور تكون معاكى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أغسطس 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> مجهود رائع منك
> ميرسى كتير ليكى وبركة ام النور تكون معاكى
> ​


*شكرا ليكي حبيبتى 
و بركة امنا العدرا تكون معاكى . أمين
*​


----------

